# Found Dove? egg on ground



## aquaflu (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey. I walked out my front porch today and noticed a white egg on the ground. I bent down and picked it up thinking it fell from a nest and was broken. It turned out to not be broken but it was cold to the touch. I brought it inside to warm up. When I went back outside later I saw 2 doves fluttering around the ground 20 feet from where the egg was so I assumed it was a dove egg. There's no nearby trees, just a 4-foot tall bush and I don't see a nest so I don't even know where the nest could be.

Should I have left it on the ground, maybe I shouldn't of interfered? I just thought it was broken or helpless. I'm not sure if there's any species of doves that lay their eggs on the ground, or maybe they lay their egg on the ground and then scoop it up?

What should I do now? I'm just trying to keep it warm, because when I picked it up it was ice cold.

I'm in the Poughkeepsie, NY area if anyone knows how to incubate it.

Here's a picture of the egg, next to my pointer finger for a size comparison:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like a dove egg.. she could of "layed" it or it came out when she was pecking around..could be a young first year hen dove that just did not know what she is doing yet and it came out not in her nest.. they may have one some place.. they do not build good ones so it could of fell out of the bush...look again in the bush and if you see a nest or a few twigs that look like a start of a nest.. put it in there...they may come back to it.. other than that if you can not find a nest..then it is really just like a chicken's egg right now and has no baby inside of it.. so you can just leave it in the yard for other birds to eat or toss it.... incubation would take exact temps and humidity and have to be turned several times a day...and then if it hatch you would have to hand feed it... then it would be human inprinted and a special slow release would have to be done when the time came... the embryo does not start growing in the egg untill the parents give it warmth by sitting on it...so right now it is just an egg with a yolk inside..


----------

